# ASHRAE



## djshortsleeve (Apr 17, 2009)

Which books should be brought to exam? Fundamentals only? All?


----------



## goodal (Apr 20, 2009)

djshortsleeve said:


> Which books should be brought to exam? Fundamentals only? All?


Bring all of them if you can. the practice test had questions that could be answered with at least three of the books.


----------



## Sschell (Apr 20, 2009)

I cannot offer advice if you are taking HVAC afternoon section (I assume you are or else you would not be asking) I took MD afternoon. I had fundamentals with me and did not open it once during the exam.


----------



## djshortsleeve (Apr 20, 2009)

badal said:


> Bring all of them if you can. the practice test had questions that could be answered with at least three of the books.


Where are the meat pages?


----------



## Agg97 (Apr 20, 2009)

djshortsleeve said:


> Where are the meat pages?


In the Refrigeration Handbook. In the 2006 Refrigeration Handbook, the Thermal Properties of Food begins on page 9.3.


----------

